# reached end of file while parsing ---- was heißt das?



## momoko (18. Mai 2008)

hallo!


die console spuckt sowas raus:
reached end of file while parsing ---- was heißt das? könnt jemand mir ein bisschen behilflich sein?

es zeigt an ,dass bei dem programm ein fehler da ist.

Bsp.:


       System.out.println( "Gesamtsumme: " +summe);
    }
}






danke!!!


----------



## Timmä (18. Mai 2008)

so wird dir keiner helfen können


----------



## Gast (18. Mai 2008)

die console spuckt sowas raus:
reached end of file while parsing ---- was heißt das?


----------



## Timmä (18. Mai 2008)

OK Das Ende der Datei wurde erreicht während ETWAS dabei war zu Parsen also irgendwas mit der Datei anzustellen (Daten verarbeiten)


----------



## Schandro (18. Mai 2008)

setzt ein paar mehr } ans ende...


----------

